# Paph. vietnamense



## Gcroz (Jan 23, 2012)

Greetings!

I purchased this _vietnamense_ many years ago from a grower with Antec stock. I have nursed it along and it is the only one of 5 seedlings that survived several moves we have made. Currently, it is going into double spike for its first blooming! Very excited! :rollhappy:

My question(s) is based on another thread I was reading here. Does everyone recommend removing the flowers in order to keep the plant alive until it gets bigger? I know that for first blooming _emersonii_ it is recommended to remove the flower to save the plant until there is enough mass to sustain it. Is this the case for _vietnamense_as well? 

I have included a photo of the plant and the sizes of the 2 growths are as follows:

Growth #1= 16cm
Growth #2= 23cm

Is this plant of sufficient size to leave the flowers on so I may enjoy them for longer?

I apologize for the poor quality of the photo, it was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 23, 2012)

Im a cutter if I think the plant is weak.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2012)

As you have nursed this 2 growths' plant already for several years, you have seen it progress and grow!!! To me it looks like a good strong plant that would be able to support 2 spikes and blooms!!! You can always decide at short notice to cut one, or leave the 2 blooms!!! ( one of my viets had a very severe sun burn in late spring and even so it brought up 1 flower weeks ago, and now a 2nd spike is ready to open, while the 1. one has finished) Jean


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 23, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> one of my viets had a very severe sun burn in late spring and even so it brought up 1 flower weeks ago, and now a 2nd spike is ready to open, while the 1. one has finished) Jean



How long to the flowers generally last for?


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2012)

plant looks strong enough to me. should be fine. 

vietnamense flowers only last for a couple weeks, a little shorter than delenatii.


----------



## John M (Jan 23, 2012)

I routinely remove buds as soon as I can get hold of them as they come out of the leaves, if the plant is weak or small. Your plant *seems* to be a nice healthy plant. Although, I've never owned a vietnamense; so, perhaps the foliage is supposed to be much larger and robust than on your plant; perhaps not. I don't know that. It looks as though you've got the plant in a clear pot. That's your best way to figure out what to do. If there is a nice, robust, healthy root system with actively growing tips, I'd let the plant bloom normally. If the root system is sparse, I'd remove the buds now; or at least, as soon as they open and you can put them into water to enjoy.


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 23, 2012)

John,

Judging by what I have seen, the size is typical of _vietnamense_. One of the reasons I asked was due to advice in a currently active thread, but with a much smaller plant. I was curious as to whether it appled to all first bloom _vietnamense_, which is evidently good advice for first bloom _emersonii_. I will look at the roots, although, if I remember correctly, they look good. But I will check. Thanks!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2012)

it's tough to say; if it was the sole survivor I might cut one of the flowers. you would still have one to enjoy and then you are at least hedging your bets a bit


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> How long to the flowers generally last for?



They seem to last longer with somewhat lower temps! I commented on this in my vietn. Threads : => 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18896&highlight=vietnamense

Jean


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2012)

Since this is a karst limestone species I think vietnamense is especially prone to K overdose, and the symptom of "blooming to death" is prevelant.

This is a good looking plant with a big leaf span and great leaf color.

If you've been doing occaisonal spikes with epsom salt, and using tap water instead of RO or rain water (or better yet cutting way down of fertilizing), then I don't think this plant will have any problem surviving a blooming.


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 24, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> They seem to last longer with somewhat lower temps! I commented on this in my vietn. Threads : =>
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18896&highlight=vietnamense
> 
> Jean



Thanks for posting the link to your threads. They were very interesting reading!


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 24, 2012)

Rick said:


> If you've been doing occaisonal spikes with epsom salt, and using tap water instead of RO or rain water (or better yet cutting way down of fertilizing), then I don't think this plant will have any problem surviving a blooming.



I use well water which is extremely low in "additives." In fact, the two most common elements in my well water are Radon and Uranium, but the plants don't seem to mind! In fact, I need to see if the Uranium makes the plants glow in the dark. 

I have cut down on fertilizing as well. I fertilize only 2 times per month and my plants seem to like that. Plus, it had it's December "rest" that I have employed after reading Birk's book! The parvis love that rest and I'm getting good spiking! Well, I was having good spiking until some mice got onto the table and removed a few...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 24, 2012)

Normally I do not cut flower buds off of first bloom seedlings, the only times I have is when the seedling is clearly weak and in trouble. I have rarely encountered the 'bloom & die' phenomena. However, I never make a one growth plant carry a seed pod. I always wait until 2 or 3 growths. 

Your vietnamense look really healthy and look roughly normal size for first bloom seedlings.


----------

